# Survival > Primitive Skills & Technology >  Pocket Soup

## Runs With Beer

Has any one made this before? I read somewhere that you can cook a soup down to the point where its like jelly, cut into peices and dry in the sun for 10 days, and will keep for a very long time if kept dry. Sounds like a cool project, what do you think?

----------


## Pal334

I think there was reference to this in the book, Robinson Caruso. He was making turtle soup I think and saving it like that.

----------


## crashdive123

I haven't done it, but we've had quite a few people talking about dehydrating soup.  Should work well.

----------


## Riverrat

Never heard of it, but would be very interested if it can be done or not....

----------


## Ziggy

You don't have to dry it for 10 days, put it on a sheet pan (cookie sheet) and put it in the oven at about 160-170, and it will dry that way, but make sure you use a pan you can scrape it off of.  The problem is that the rejuvenation process is hit or miss, too little or too much water and it doesn't come out right.  

You have to be carefull to dry it thoroughly though, if there is too much moisture in any of the ingerdients it could make you bad awful sick if it goes rancid.

I was a banquet chef before I was a truck driver, and we used to make soup bases by just not adding the liquid content until needed.  We'd make a couple of gallons of the stuff, freeze some, and refrigerate the rest.  Great for sudden company.  The concept is the same.

The cube bullions are okay, but way too salty, you can make your own and dehydrate (as above) making it less salty, and also safer, then when you want soup you can throw it in with whatever is on hand to make it with, or mix with dehydrated veggies, or whatever...

----------


## endurance

With the current price of bullion cubes, I'm not sure I'd go to the trouble myself, but I'm always curious to learn about things like this.

----------


## Arsey

When my Grandparents were alive, back in Scotland, people used to make porridge and pour it into a drawer, in a chest of drawers, and let it set.
They would then take it to work for their lunch for the rest of the week, cut into pieces and wrapped in newspaper.

So I presume the theory behind it might be the same.

----------


## Badawg

The Lewis and Clark Expedition had a "Portable Soup" that was dehydrated soup. If you read undaunted courage you well get a sense of how nasty it must have been as the men didn't like it much. It did keep the scurvey down though.

----------


## Runs With Beer

> With the current price of bullion cubes, I'm not sure I'd go to the trouble myself, but I'm always curious to learn about things like this.


Me to , Thats the whole idea. You can never know too much.

----------


## welderguy

Never thought of dehydrating soup, I may give it a try.

----------


## Runs With Beer

OK,Its about 9.30 on friday night, 2 days ago I made cabbage soup ,I strained 2 cups and are going to see what happens, Going to start boiling it now.

----------


## welderguy

> OK,Its about 9.30 on friday night, 2 days ago I made cabbage soup ,I strained 2 cups and are going to see what happens, Going to start boiling it now.


So how did the boiling go, is it on its way to being dehydrated.

----------


## Runs With Beer

> So how did the boiling go, is it on its way to being dehydrated.


It took about 1 hour to get it real thick. Then took a paper towel on a cookie sheet and put teaspoon goobs on that. Its 5.45am its soild but still soft, Im sure it needs to be bone dry. We will see how it goes?

----------


## Runs With Beer

7.45 pm Its still drying, I like leather now, Doesnt smell very good.

----------


## RunsWithDeer

> 7.45 pm Its still drying, I like leather now, Doesnt smell very good.


It's cabbage soup, it never smelled good.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## RBB

> It's cabbage soup, it never smelled good.


Ha!  Good un. :Big Grin:

----------


## Runs With Beer

Yea I can dig it, When I first made it, was quite good. But after looking, and smelling, and smelling and looking, I think I should try again, cause I aint eatin that!

----------


## Arsey

Ha ha LOL that's priceless!!

----------


## Beans

dehydrated soup?

Top Ramen, Maruchan Instant lunch, Lipton. they work for me and shelf life is very good.

----------


## Runs With Beer

> dehydrated soup?
> 
> Top Ramen, Maruchan Instant lunch, Lipton. they work for me and shelf life is very good.


Yea buddy, I think your way is easyer.

----------


## Tony uk

In the supermarkets down here the sell packets of Miso soup stock, dehydrated. There an ideal pocket size and the ones i buy come in a box of around 5. I like to add ramen noodles, veg and some peeper sauce and hey presto one bowl of soup. 

These are a company that sell them :-

http://www.goodnessdirect.co.uk/cgi-...ets___48g.html

----------


## Aurelius95

Here is a thread on dehydrated soup.  I haven't read all of it, but it seems like useful info.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ood+dehydrator

----------


## alergyfree

> Has any one made this before? I read somewhere that you can cook a soup down to the point where its like jelly, cut into peices and dry in the sun for 10 days, and will keep for a very long time if kept dry. Sounds like a cool project, what do you think?


From what I understand long term cooking pretty much kills any nutritional value. So unless its done with real low heat...
 So it may keep well and taste ok but...

----------


## Runs With Beer

This was done in the 1800s. Just wanted to see if I could do it. Didnt work out the way I had hoped.

----------

